# 6/22 Trout Report



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I contacted Gastonfish last week about wanting to try out some of his BF1 lures. I got the lures on Tuesday and put them to the test on Wednesday.

I began targeting trout around noon and found a good school of fish shortly after. Over the next hour I caught 20 to 25 specks in the 17 to 20 inch range. Most of the bites were very aggressive and many of the trout inhaled the bait. A few of the trout were sight-fished. I left the trout biting in order to look for some redfish.

All trout were caught on a BF1 in the croaker pattern.

Sorry for the lack of fish pictures. I didn't see the need in posting pictures of average trout.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Pretty little things aren't they!
And they do like to swallow them.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have some BF1's arriving soon and cannot wait to put them to use. Awesome report.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad the new lures worked like a charm fer ya!!!


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Good report as always. How was the water clarity?


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Escambia or the Sound?


----------



## Chasintails (Nov 13, 2013)

what is a BF1? who makes it?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Chasintails said:


> what is a BF1? who makes it?


 PM sent


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Average trout? Someone please hide a gps tracker on his boat.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Chasintails said:


> what is a BF1? who makes it?


Me too, more details please


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I was wondering when you would get your hands on a few of these. Know you love the Mr17, wait until you fish that thing this winter:whistling: Very cool pattern, looks like something that would work in a lot of different water clarity's. Thanks for the report, sounds like a fun day on the water.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Riverfan said:


> Me too, more details please


 PM sent


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Skiffer said:


> Average trout? Someone please hide a gps tracker on his boat.


 Skiffer, there's a small gps in every BF1. I know all their secret spots now. :thumbup:


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

I would like more info about this fine looking bait, especially if a member is making them.


----------



## robertvwelty (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd second that as well


----------



## Martoch (Mar 14, 2016)

Please PM me on this BF1?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I sent you guys the info. on these lures.
Good luck.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Got it! Thanks for the info


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

barefoot said:


> I sent you guys the info. on these lures.
> Good luck.


I will take a PM as well


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

NKlamerus said:


> I will take a PM as well


 Same here please :thumbsup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Well we totally hijacked this thread.

If any more of you guys want the info. on this lure, just PM me.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I need about 30 BF1's for the Charter.... Scott , Bruce ready for your 1st bulk order...... PM for a serious inquiry


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## Mark7 (Sep 6, 2011)

Please PM me on this BF1?


----------



## redwhisperer (Jun 28, 2016)

Bf1 contact please...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

